# Awkward Moments



## Eve (Jul 18, 2015)

Alright! This is a thread for those awkward moments irl. Here's a few:


When you make a joke, but you say it wrong, and everything goes silent.

When someone you know makes a terrible painting. They ask, "Isn't it great?" and you don't want to lie, and you don't want to be mean either, so you don't say anything...

When you fart during a ceremony.


The first one happens to me the most.  Any one else have awkward moments they'd like to share?


----------



## kayleee (Jul 18, 2015)

Maybe tmi so ima delete it


----------



## Llust (Jul 18, 2015)

walking into a closed sliding glass door


----------



## Azza (Jul 18, 2015)

Walking into a room full of people which is dead silent. The third one on your list... That doesn't happen to me, but for some reason it frequently happens to people around me. Pls just hold it will you.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 18, 2015)

i once called a ******** person ********

in case u dont know, you dont call a ******** person ********. you call ur friends ******** when they're acting like a ******** person


----------



## biibii (Jul 18, 2015)

we were taking a standarized test and i fell asleep and my head slipped from my hand / chin rest and my head smashed into the table and made a huge booming sound in the auditorium and my nose bled :/


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 18, 2015)

When you are sitting with a friend and its silent and you wanna strike up a conversation but you dont know what to say and it just stays quiet. So awkward. Hapoens to me all the time cause Im bad at choosing topics for conversations lmao. 

When people take something you said the complete wrong way.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 18, 2015)

Dropping stuff in public and struggling to pick it back up and people just watch you...this happened to me today. And then someone tried to help but I said no thanks and they just looked at me. ugghh, awkward


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 19, 2015)

When your walking down the hall and another person is walking down the opposite direction in your path. You both change direction only to get blocked again. Afterwards you do an awkward shuffle, taking several times to get out each other's way.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

When u try to talk to yo crush and its like
You:Emm...Hi!
Crush:uhh hi?
5 second dead silence
You:well,bye!
Crush:Bye


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> When u try to talk to yo crush and its like
> You:Emm...Hi!
> Crush:uhh hi?
> 5 second dead silence
> ...



Congratulations!  You just described 75% of relationships

That awkward moment when everyone else has left the classroom and you're the only one left still getting your stuff, and the teacher is just sitting there trying to look busy so you don't get embarassed.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

When you accidentally put the milk in the cuboard instead of the cereal until you realize a few second later what you just did

When you want to tell someone a funny joke but you mess up

When you're watching a movie with your family and there is a sex scene


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 19, 2015)

Spitting whilst talking. Ya.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> When you accidentally put the milk in the cuboard instead of the cereal until you realize a few second later what you just did
> 
> When you want to tell someone a funny joke but you mess up
> 
> When you're watching a movie with your family and there is a sex scene



Yep,and worse if casually is something that you cant change it


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 19, 2015)

Few years ago I was watching a car commercial that had a Rube Goldberg contraption in class, and next to me the person I liked suddenly told me that it took 600 times (can't remember the exact number) to get the experiment to work. I was really startled because not only I was focused on the projector screen I didn't expect _him_ to talk to me and all I said was "That's nice." I could have tried to turn it into an actual conversation but I froze ****

Another thing I find it awkward is when you start to talk someone else speak over you and everybody listens to that person.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

Benevoir said:


> Few years ago I was watching a car commercial that had a Rube Goldberg contraption in class, and next to me the person I liked suddenly told me that it took 600 times (can't remember the exact number) to get the experiment to work. I was really startled because not only I was focused on the projector screen I didn't expect _him_ to talk to me and all I said was "That's nice." I could have tried to turn it into an actual conversation but I froze ****
> 
> Another thing I find it awkward is when you start to talk someone else speak over you and everybody listens to that person.



Omg first one's happened to me before several times.  You kind of freeze up sort of in a freeze frame.

And the second one isn't awkward, just rude of the person speaking over you


----------



## Eve (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow! I never would've thought of this stuff! ^_^ All these awkward crush moments have happened to me sooooo many times.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Trying to sleep on the floor while your friend and her girlfriend are making out _and stuff_ in the bed just a few feet away from you...


----------



## mintellect (Jul 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> When u try to talk to yo crush and its like
> You:Emm...Hi!
> Crush:uhh hi?
> 5 second dead silence
> ...



Unlike most people, the guy I like I'm really good friends with. I saw him pretty much every day at school. However, whenever I see him in a store or something I get really shy and stuff.


----------



## Eve (Jul 19, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Unlike most people, the guy I like I'm really good friends with. I saw him pretty much every day at school. However, whenever I see him in a store or something I get really shy and stuff.



Ikr? You see him every day at school, and you're fine! You see him at a store, and you freak out!


----------



## ams (Jul 19, 2015)

When you have to lie about someone's baby being cute. The worst is when they ask if you want to hold it. Just really, really no.


----------



## Yuni (Jul 19, 2015)

When people come in to hug you and you don't know where your arms are meant to go...

Not sure if you are meant to hug someone or not.

Hugging someone who is sick and knocking them to the ground at KFC... 

Blinking your eyelash into your eye.

Flying off a seat on the bus. (The bus hit a car in the front...)

Some Vietnamese guy talking badly about you in Vietnamese to his daughter, not realizing that you are Vietnamese and fluent.

African telling you to go back to your country, while you were born in Australia and have citizenship status.


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2015)

When grandma gets drunk and starts crying


----------



## Beardo (Jul 19, 2015)

When you make a joke about, I don't know, furries, or some other group of people, and it turns out your friend is one


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 19, 2015)

When you can't hear someone but you don't want to seem rude by asking "what" a lot so you just nod and pretend to listen


----------



## ams (Jul 19, 2015)

umeiko said:


> When you can't hear someone but you don't want to seem rude by asking "what" a lot so you just nod and pretend to listen



Oh god this is me all the time. And then they pause for a second and there's that horrifying moment when you have to say either yes or no and just pray you're not picking the wrong one. I usually go with yes.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 20, 2015)

Beardo said:


> When you make a joke about, I don't know, furries, or some other group of people, and it turns out your friend is one



When you make a joke about, I don't know, furries, or some other group of people, and get accused of being one


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

When a fart,accidentally comes out of you and you are like:
"NONONONONONONONONON PLZ I HOPE THEY DONT DISCOVER"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix said:


> When a fart,accidentally comes out of you and you are like:
> "NONONONONONONONONON PLZ I HOPE THEY DONT DISCOVER"



I honestly just love when you post. I really do. 

I feel awkward when I get my hair cut by someone who doesn't have a bubbly personality and doesn't talk to me. Like you have your hands all over my head but you're not saying anything to me...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Why,thank you again! i appreciate that from your part

Worse if the move your head with raw movements,like trying to kill u


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

When my friend says something but I didn't hear them so I just nod my head and smile
When my stomach makes these weird sounds and it's during a test.
Meeting new people and having to introduce myself.
Pairing up with a frenemy 
Awkward eye contact


----------



## Perri (Jul 20, 2015)

A friend of mine who's younger than me asked me out and I accidentally said yes, but then ammediately no after. Good thing is he's mature and still my friend. I don't like talking or trying to meet up with friends from school or anything for that matter. I also don't have much experience in *cough* talking about anything, for I don't really hold interests well and I fall over my words like being a dork is going out of style.

Also, not making a move on a crush on the day of graduation.


----------



## Eve (Jul 20, 2015)

Perri said:


> A friend of mine who's younger than me asked me out and I accidentally said yes, but then ammediately no after. Good thing is he's mature and still my friend. I don't like talking or trying to meet up with friends from school or anything for that matter. I also don't have much experience in *cough* talking about anything, for I don't really hold interests well and I fall over my words like being a dork is going out of style.
> 
> Also, not making a move on a crush on the day of graduation.


LOL, I hardly ever make my move!


----------



## SockHead (Jul 20, 2015)

kissing a girls glasses when trying to aim for her cheek v_v


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

I remember back in high school i believe. I was trying to hold a fart in class but sneezed and it came out loud and all of my friends were shocked fml


----------



## Cariad (Jul 20, 2015)

when ur fav thread is deleted


----------



## biibii (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I remember back in high school i believe. I was trying to hold a fart in class but sneezed and it came out loud and all of my friends were shocked fml



lmfao that happened to my partner in science class when we were having silent reading time


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 20, 2015)

My older brothers girlfriend just called on the home phone and he wasn't there so I answered and she thought I was him and still thought I was him when I explained everything  .-. I hung up immediately after that.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

Waving when somebody waves at you, then realizing they weren't waving at you.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

1. Walking into class late and everyone just stares at you
2. When you have a really quiet voice so you have to repeat yourself 1000x so other people can hear you
3. When you're trying to talk but people keep talking over you
4. When you're trying to tell a joke but you end up forgetting how it goes
5. When someone says, "You two should go out"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Waving when somebody waves at you, then realizing they weren't waving at you.



And this too.


----------



## biibii (Jul 20, 2015)

this happened today fml.

a guy at summer camp wanted to greet me with a peck on the cheek but i thought he was sniffing me so i turned and was like

dont i smell like roses??

and he hasnt talked to me since .


----------



## doveling (Jul 21, 2015)

in the morning at school, when the teachers call your name and you have to reply, but your your voice goes all grumbly, and instead of saying 'here!', it turns out like a 'heerrrrreg cough'


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2015)

When you think someone's talking to you but they were looking at someone else behind you


----------



## Eve (Jul 22, 2015)

Bump! These are all super great!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2015)

honestly i dont have any awkward moments because theyre kind of easy to avoid
like just laugh it off and thats it

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> When you think someone's talking to you but they were looking at someone else behind you



this happened to me ONE TIME but now it never does because i usually ignore the person until they more directly address me


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 22, 2015)

That moment when you didn't hear what someone said the first time, so you ask them 3 times what they said and just end up smiling and nodding. (It's the worst when they were asking you a question)

That moment when you're at a friend's house and walk in on a member of their family using the restroom.


----------



## Eve (Jul 23, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> That moment when you didn't hear what someone said the first time, so you ask them 3 times what they said and just end up smiling and nodding. (It's the worst when they were asking you a question)
> 
> That moment when you're at a friend's house and walk in on a member of their family using the restroom.



Lol, that first one happens to me, like, all the time!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 23, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> That moment when you didn't hear what someone said the first time, so you ask them 3 times what they said and just end up smiling and nodding. (It's the worst when they were asking you a question)



One time that happened to me 2 years ago, we were in choir class and the girl next to me asked me a question, but I couldn't understand what she was saying, so I said "what" a bunch of times (and I still couldn't understand what she was saying) until it got awkward, so I just said no. Her response was, "You don't like to sing?" and I got so embarrassed since it was choir..


----------



## Eve (Jul 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> One time that happened to me 2 years ago, we were in choir class and the girl next to me asked me a question, but I couldn't understand what she was saying, so I said "what" a bunch of times (and I still couldn't understand what she was saying) until it got awkward, so I just said no. Her response was, "You don't like to sing?" and I got so embarrassed since it was choir..



Once someone asked me, "Do you like (cute boy in grade)?" I'm not boy-crazy at all, btw. ^3^ I didn't hear them at all 'cuz we were in a super loud crowded area, so I just asked, "What?" over and over again, but then since she was getting kinda annoyed at me, I said, "Yes, of course!" Everybody knows that I'm not boy-crazy, so I had made a mistake. She exclaimed, "OMG! You like (cute boy in grade)?! OMG OMG OMG OM--" I stopped her, because she was making a HUGE scene. I whispered to her that I didn't hear her. She didn't believe me. To this day, she still thinks that I like him. Ugh, it sucks!


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2015)

Trying to start a conversation.. that goes dead silent as fast as the Flash.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

when ur talking with someone and wild silence appears and you can't say nothing than short sentences and you can't wait to say goodbye to the person bc u think that he is starting to find u boring and the situation is being very awkward 

This always happens to me, it's HORRIBLE because you have to wait to the other person to say something and if you don't know how to reply you get koed by awkwardness


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> when ur talking with someone and wild silence appears and you can't say nothing than short sentences and you can't wait to say goodbye to the person bc u think that he is starting to find u boring and the situation is being very awkward
> 
> This always happens to me, it's HORRIBLE because you have to wait to the other person to say something and if you don't know how to reply you get koed by awkwardness


Pfft,that is nothing
When ur talking and then theres a lot of silence,and suddenly,everyone except u...
Goes to his/her phone


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 26, 2015)

When someone waves and you wave back and then it turns out they waved at someone else behind you 

Writing something in a thread and then realizing that someone wrote the very same thing a few pages back....


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

When you are wrong after saying a lot of times that you are right and you don't want to say "you were right, man"


----------



## Eve (Jul 28, 2015)

Enny156 said:


> When someone waves and you wave back and then it turns out they waved at someone else behind you
> 
> Writing something in a thread and then realizing that someone wrote the very same thing a few pages back....



Lol, I just did that in my thread, "Club Tortimer Pet Peeves." Luckily, I caught myself. Well, sort of....


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2015)

When you laugh at something and everyone around you doesn't and looks at you like you're strange


----------



## Bostostar (Jul 28, 2015)

When you laugh really hard and it isn't funny/it's serious and your friends look at you like wtf?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2015)

Bostostar said:


> When you laugh really hard and it isn't funny/it's serious and your friends look at you like wtf?



OMG yes, especially this too.


----------



## Hatori (Jul 28, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but... 

when someone trips and falls on you/accidentally makes physical contact with you 

or when you trip and fall in front of someone and have to quickly get back up and walk away.


----------



## Bostostar (Jul 28, 2015)

When you accidentally touch someone's butt and they glare at you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2015)

When you leave to go on a trip and realize the main thing you've left at the house was the one thing that would make the trip awesome and everyone groans at you because you're already 2 hours worth a drive away from the house and can't go back


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 29, 2015)

When you talk about doing stuff with your grandma and the person you're talking with is like, "My grandma is dead."


----------

